# Yay or nay?



## choco_soap (Feb 7, 2015)

I was approached on Instagram to give 24 bars of my soap, in exchange for free advertising on Instagram, Twitter and YouTube. The person is having a singles retreat and is looking to gather several products for gift bags.  The person has several thousand followers on each of the social media listed.  What do you guys think of this and if I decide to do this, what size should the soap be?


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 8, 2015)

I would not, but it is a personal choice. I've been approached by many on etsy and Facebook who offer to do reviews and/ or advertise my products for free full size products.  To me I could get more out of putting the money from the sale of those bars into real advertising than what they will actually do. 

As I said it is up to you, it could be that you could get some exposure from it.  Just remember if you sell your bars at $5 each that is over $100.00 worth of advertising you should receive. What exactly did they promise for that?


----------



## ClaraSuds (Feb 8, 2015)

The fact they are approaching others rather than being approached by advertisers kind of says to me they are fishing for free products and their advertising space isn't worth much.

How many thousands of followers? When you take into account that the conversion rate of advertising to sales is usually in the range of 1% of less, it might be worth less than the actual bars of soap. Who else are they approaching for free product who will also be promoted?


----------



## Jstar (Feb 8, 2015)

Sounds pretty fishy to me...sounds like they are after free products and you get some advertising exposure...probably less exposure than you could do yourself. Personally, Id take a pass on it and start advertising yourself.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 8, 2015)

Offer 24 hotel/sample sized bars for the mentions online plus a flyer or somesuch in the bag. If you are generally not averse to samples then you have 24 potential customers from the bags, excluding the online exposure. 

As for the online, it's not only about direct conversions but also the wonderful nature of google - the more links out on the web to your site, the higher you are in google rankings. 

While I agree that 24 full bars would be a bit much, the cost of 1/4 size bars would maybe make it more of an option


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 8, 2015)

A variation on a scam.  Don't bite.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 8, 2015)

I smell a scam as well.  There are a million of them out there.  I just recently received one from Belgium requesting 100 items.  Once I asked for a copy of their business license and insurance never heard from them again....  I just wanted to mess with them a bit.


----------



## choco_soap (Mar 1, 2015)

Sorry, it took so long to get back.  I was thinking of making sample size bars , if anything. There's no way I would give 24 free full size bars. Thanks, for the response!

Hey guys, I have a follow up! I sent the 24 promotional sized bars, as requested.  The person, also, promised to advertise my product along with the other companies,who also donated.  In addition, I sent a special package, containing 2 full size bar soaps and a, small body scrub.
Well...(drumroll, please.....)
When I saw the advertisement on YouTube, this person elaborated on other companies(ave appx time: 10-20 secs) she took them completely out the goodie bag, twirled it around and actually put it in clear view. Mine products, however, were not full size like the others and she spent about 2-3 secs per product and barely took them out of the bag completely. Below are two pictures of my soap. Can somebody tell me, honestly, if there would have been a reason my soaps were no visibly attractive enough to be shown?  Also, about a week ago, the items I sent her, for her own use, was sent back to me! This was all done mid March!


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 29, 2015)

That was really rotten of her to do. Regardless of what she personally thinks, she should have advertised them as she said she would. I would write her and ask what the problem was. If she simply doesn't like them for some reason, ask her to send them back.

Did she request the color/scent? Maybe she doesn't care for the smell or possibly the dark colors threw her off. I make and use dark soaps but when I gift them, they never get used. 

Also, do you have  web site? When you google olive branch soap, a site comes up and the soap looks very different to yours. Maybe she thought thats what she would be getting.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 29, 2015)

That was horrid of her.  Sending your things back was just unnecessary and probably hurtful, I am sorry if her mean-spirited actions made you feel bad.  I think Obsidian is probably right, she thought that your co. was the other one, which does have more brightly colored/natural-but-not-rustic approach. But making that assumption was her fault, not yours. 

Honestly, I would put this whole depressing episode behind you and just write it off as something that will be bad for her karma, no reason to let an unpleasant person take up any more of your head space.

I also agree that if you are selling, dark soaps are not a good way to go.  They have their place - and I personally love the warm scents that they suit so well - but I think it is a kind of small one with buyers, who seem to be attracted first to scent and then to colors, and all kinds of both.  If you are selling mostly to cover your costs, as many do, your approach is fine.  But maybe change things up some if you really want to attract a broader/bigger customer base?  In that case I would change your label as well, although I realize this one not be your regular one b/c of the small size of this particular bar.


----------



## choco_soap (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry, it took so long, and thanks. I am adding more colorful and attractive soaps.


----------

